# Blue foam



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

I live in southern california (Corona) and I am looking for a source of the high density blue insulation foam. I would like to use it to build and sculpt mountains and maybe even try it out as a roadbed base. It was easy to find when I lived in NY but I cant seem to find a local source here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.foamsalesandmarketing.com/

Try here, I bought all my blue foam here. Its in Burbank and they sell it in multiple thickness, I got 2" x 24" x 96" sheets.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Vsmith


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you use a hotwire to cut blue foam, as you can on white? I have a vague memory of hearing about toxic fumes. (Or did toxic fumes ruin my memory?)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary yes it cuts really well with one, I use a Woodland Scenic wire foam cutter. No issues with fumes but then I am not huffing the fumes.


----------

